
Top Raspberry Pi Alternatives in 2019 - wbsun
https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/05/20/raspberry-pi-alternatives-2019/
======
HNLurker2
Didn't even mention PC/104?: [https://buy.advantech.eu/Embedded-Single-Board-
Computers/PC-...](https://buy.advantech.eu/Embedded-Single-Board-
Computers/PC-104/AUS_30005.products.htm?country=Romania&token=636889380523282517&f=AUS)

------
yumraj
This is the third Rock 64 article/blog I'm seeing in last couple of days. Am I
missing something?

~~~
TwoNineFive
A significant number of submissions on HN are just ads of one sort or another.

The Raspberry Pi itself is a bit of a marketing gimmick. They all use Broadcom
SoCs, and that's a huge boon to Broadcom. The Raspberry didn't actually start
out with Broadcom chips, but once Broadcom got involved they understood the
marketing potential, and it's been very good for them.

All of the other SoC manufactures understand how influential the Raspberry has
been in selling Broadcom SoCs into embedded applications. Rockchip was slow to
the game but they have been pushing pretty hard. I think their first was that
Asus Tinkerboard, which I remember being pretty expensive.

I'd be willing to bet their marketing department got some money in the last
couple of weeks.

